# Window wells



## zigmark (Jul 8, 2014)

What are the opinions out there regarding window wells such as these meeting the minimum requirements.  Areas of concern are ladder configuration.

www.bilco.com/downloadpopup.asp?file=StakWEL-Instructions.pdf

Thanks for any input,

ZIG


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 8, 2014)

*1.**Safe...* Unique "Grip/Step" design features a convenient handle and gusseted step to meet building code requirements for egress in an emergency situation.



http://www.bilco.com/Foundations/Store/shopdetail.asp?product=1WW-5*StakWEL-Window-Wells---Modular-Design


*6.**Code-Compliant...* Satisfies IRC 2012 Building code requirements for emergency egress in finished basement areas.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 8, 2014)

While the manufacturers information states that it is code compliant I wonder if code officials have challenged it?  It's easy for a manufacturer to say something meet the code but they want to sell the product.


----------



## steveray (Jul 8, 2014)

If the ladder meets this, they are good......not to dismiss the well minimum sizes.....

R310.2 Window wells.

The minimum horizontal area of the window well shall be 9 square feet (0.9 m2), with a minimum horizontal projection and width of 36 inches (914 mm). The area of the window well shall allow the emergency escape and rescue opening to be fully opened.

Exception: The ladder or steps required by Section R310.2.1 shall be permitted to encroach a maximum of 6 inches (152 mm) into the required dimensions of the window well.

R310.2.1 Ladder and steps.

Window wells with a vertical depth greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) shall be equipped with a permanently affixed ladder or steps usable with the window in the fully open position. Ladders or steps required by this section shall not be required to comply with Sections R311.7 and R311.8. Ladders or rungs shall have an inside width of at least 12 inches (305 mm), shall project at least 3 inches (76 mm) from the wall and shall be spaced not more than 18 inches (457 mm) on center vertically for the full height of the window well.


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2014)

if you are just talking the window well itself, appears meets dimenesions

""Standard Sizes and Dimensions"""

http://www.bilco.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?product=1WW%2D5*StakWEL-Window-Wells---Modular-Design*StakWEL-Window-Wells---Modular-Design*StakWEL-Window-Wells---Modular-Design*StakWEL-Window-Wells---Modular-Design&tab=desc1


----------



## mjesse (Jul 8, 2014)

Works for me.

mj


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks like I will have to add another inspection to my growing list of inspections. Will need to verify the well is installed and back filled to manufactures instruction and LIST of numerous requirements.

Ladder rung spacing might be closer than other emergency egress systems I have seen.

Meets code and I would allow it's use.

Pc1


----------



## steveray (Jul 8, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Looks like I will have to add another inspection to my growing list of inspections. Will need to verify the well is installed and back filled to manufactures instruction and LIST of numerous requirements.Pc1


Special inspections....Just kidding!  One more thing you will have to take on faith and hope to not get sued for....


----------



## zigmark (Jul 8, 2014)

First of all thanks for all of the input.

"shall project at least 3 inches (76 mm) from the wall" is the question.  At first glance it seemed like there was no issue.  One of my field staff asked the question if the "rungs" were 3" deep or could meet the projection requirement.  I couldn't find the dimensions on the webpage or literature available.  Saying it meets a requirement certainly does not make it so.  Heck if that was the case just hand me a note for house plans saying that it will be 2,000 square feet in area and meets all of the IRC requirements.  That said, I don't see a real issue here and will contact the manufacturer for the dimension.  I was hoping someone had seen them in use.

Thanks

ZIG


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 9, 2014)

IRC2012, SECTION R310.2 Allows the ladder to encroach  a MAXIMUM of 6-inches into the well. Have not seen this used in the field as to date.

steveray, Kinda like verifying OSB fastening on a tilt wall that has the Tyvek installed covering the fasteners I suspect!

pc1


----------

